# 2 NICs only one is working



## sqn (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p6, working as a OpenVPN server. I have 2 RT8139 network cards, but for the moment only one is working. Because the network configuration will change a little bit I need to activate the second nic. I have tried:


```
[root@aeryn ~]# ifconfig rl1
ifconfig: interface rl1 does not exist
[root@aeryn ~]# ifconfig rl1 up
ifconfig: interface rl1 does not exist
[root@aeryn ~]#
```
and nothing happen, so i tried:


```
[root@aeryn ~]# pciconf -vl
none1@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x81361849 chip=0x813610ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
rl0@pci0:3:1:0: class=0x020000 card=0x813910ec chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
[root@aeryn ~]#
```
I can see that the system is seeing the second nic, but can't use it. Can you help me?

Thanks in advanced

PS
the ifconfig listing

```
[root@aeryn ~]# ifconfig
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:0a:cd:15:81:73
        inet 192.168.1.250 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
tap0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:bd:63:8f:00:00
        inet 10.1.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.1.1.255
        Opened by PID 858
[root@aeryn ~]#
```

and kldstat:


```
[root@aeryn ~]# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    6 0xc0400000 90687c   kernel
 2    1 0xc0d07000 6a32c    acpi.ko
 3    1 0xc4260000 5000     if_tap.ko
 4    2 0xc42f3000 d000     ipfw.ko
 5    1 0xc4301000 4000     ipdivert.ko
[root@aeryn ~]#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2009)

Try using driver 're' for the other NIC (see re(4)).


----------



## sqn (Mar 25, 2009)

still not working. The same problem

ifconfig: interface re1 does not exist
ifconfig: interface re0 does not exist


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

Interesting:

http://www.nabble.com/PCI-Gigabit-E...ce-card-(NIC)-recommendations-td18766718.html

Your pciconf output:

```
none1@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x81361849 [B]chip=0x813610ec[/B] rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
```

His:

```
re0@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x81361019 [B]chip=0x813610ec[/B] rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
```

Different card, identical chipset. Works for him with re driver ..

Even more interesting: your card id (0x81361849) has no Google hits at all, except for this thread.


----------



## sqn (Mar 25, 2009)

Could this be a hardware failure?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2009)

sqn said:
			
		

> Could this be a hardware failure?



More likely some new chip revision.


----------



## knotabot (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this relevant?



> The first is that each NIC must be on a different subnet, i.e. wi0 and ep0 cannot both be on networks with the subnet 192.168.1. If they are, this won't work, and I'd imagine a number of other networking issues would arise as well. Change the IP address of one of your routers, or if you're simply using a network HUB for your offline network, manually change the IP address of each computer on the network to something on a different subnet, making sure each computer on the network is on the same subnet. (For example, give each computer a static IP address beginning with 192.168.2, such as 192.168.2.100 and 192.168.2.101, etc).


http://www.math.colostate.edu/~reinholz/freebsd/samba_mult_nics.html

The advice goes along with setting up a samba server.


----------



## sqn (Mar 31, 2009)

sorry , but no.
My problem is that i can not bring up the interface


----------



## knotabot (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you're nic cards PCIe or PCI?


----------



## knotabot (Apr 1, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> no Google hits at all, except for this thread


I believe the card is from Sunrich Technologies.



			
				sqn said:
			
		

> ether 00:0a:cd:15:81:73


Placed here.
Results:
00:0a:cd:15:81:73 is assigned to Sunrich Technology Limited


----------

